# Korean Fighting Staff Previews



## Kuk Sa Nim (May 8, 2009)

Hello everyone,


As promised, here is our latest offering on Korean weapon training. We have been busy working a several new tapes. We just put up a couple preview clips on the new FMS Jang Bong Sul  Korean Fighting Staff DVDs we recently released. These preview clips were a little hard to make, simply because we had so much awesome footage, and we just couldnt decide which clips to use. 

Right now they are on youtube, and later we'll put better versions of them on our website. Those files are MUCH larger, and will take longer to download. They also give you a better picture, so, anyway. In the meantime, you can check them out on youtube at:

Korean Fighting Staff Preview 001




 
Korean Fighting Staff Preview 002
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxNZvOfpHbY

Hope you all enjoy. 

Farang!!!

With brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2009)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2009)

Lots of twirling.


----------



## miguksaram (May 8, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Lots of twirling.


 
Meaning what?

I was working with Sensei Fumio Dumura and he was showing us similar twirling techniques.  We used them as a set up to a strike.

KSN, nice work and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Omar B (May 8, 2009)

Cool man.  Is that you Mr Dealba?


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2009)

miguksaram said:


> Meaning what?



Meaning there was a lot of twirling in the clip.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (May 9, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Meaning there was a lot of twirling in the clip.



No worries. Yes, there are lots of spins and twirls in these clips. We felt they were some of the more interesting clips to watch, that is why we used them so much. 

The staff spins are in fact a very important basic of the weapon training. The staff spin set includes no less than 30 spins. This helps to control and become one with the weapon, and as mentioned before, it is part of the basics. 

There are also many other elements to the staff training such as strikes, joint locks, throws, and chokes. These are an integral part of the martial art of Modern Farang Mu Sul, and are reflected in the staff training as well. You can see some of them demonstrated in the staff fighting techniques. They will flow from staff strikes, to joint locks, chokes, take downs, and finishing lock up techniques as well. This is all part of the integrated nature of the art.

With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim

(Thanks Jeremy...)


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2009)

Thanks! For me it began to seem redundant as part of a short trailer...there was a _lot_ of twirling!


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (May 12, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Cool man.  Is that you Mr Dealba?



Yes, it's me. Hello Omar, great to hear from you. How are things going? Hope all is well. I've been keeping pretty busy (as usual...). Lately I've been working on more FMS weapons videos (as you can see). Glad you enjoyed these.
With respect and brotherhood,
Kuk Sa Nim


----------



## Omar B (May 13, 2009)

Cool man.  I just assumed it was a representative of yours.  Anyways, cool videos, I feel sad for those who spar with you.  LOL


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 3, 2009)

Very cool!! I think I need to start looking into this for proper teach of Jang Bong in our dojang. I come from a JMA and CMA staff background and would love to have some KMA stick work.


----------



## Humble Student (Jun 6, 2009)

Well as longs as you have a background in CMA's then you kind of have an idea for KMA styles as far as jung bongs go.
Since some KMA barrow from CMA but that I am sure is for another post at another time.
But either way good luck.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 6, 2009)

DarkPhoenix said:


> Very cool!! I think I need to start looking into this for proper teach of Jang Bong in our dojang. I come from a JMA and CMA staff background and would love to have some KMA stick work.



What JMA/CMA experience?


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 8, 2009)

clfsean said:


> What JMA/CMA experience?



Studied a little bit of Genbukan ninjustu, primarily stick weapons from a friend of mine as well a background in Shaolin Kempo. I also studied English Quarterstaff as a research project for high school.


My primary background is TKD and Judo. They teach jang bong at my dojang, but it falls in with Japanese kobudo and the "crappy", IMHO, XMA style training.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 8, 2009)

DarkPhoenix said:


> Studied a little bit of Genbukan ninjustu, primarily stick weapons from a friend of mine as well a background in Shaolin Kempo. I also studied English Quarterstaff as a research project for high school.



Ah cool... I was in the Bujinkan for a number of years. The stick work should be about the same. I've been in CMA for the past 10 years now & the stick work is similar but not really. Know what I mean?



DarkPhoenix said:


> My primary background is TKD and Judo. They teach jang bong at my dojang, but it falls in with Japanese kobudo and the "crappy", IMHO, XMA style training.



I started with TKD & left it but am now back teaching it. I would've not pictured it from me after I left... funny how the wheel spins things.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree that there was a bit too much "twirling" in the video, but I was very glad to see a KMA practitioner teaching bong sul with chokes, trips, throws, and applicable strikes.  In the Tang Soo Do I came from and most of the Korean schools and practitioners I've seen, their staff work was moslty twirling the staff, doing flashy XMA type stuff, and teaching forms without really teaching applications of the techniques.  I mean no offense to all of the KMA practitioners here, if your school teaches good staff technique then that's awesome.  Or, if you're into all the baton twirling, XMA stuff, that's cool, too.  Just remember that stuff ceases to be martial art and is just art, like a form of dance.


----------

